# Schwinn Debutante Cruiser Bike in Pink



## Rhiannon (17 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I am desperately seeking a Schwinn Debutante cruiser bike in pink.

If you know anywhere that might have one in stock or someone selling one please let me know, thank you!

I have tried the distributor CSG UK and they don't know of a partcilar place that would have one left.

Thanks so much,

Rhiannon


----------



## MrJamie (18 Jun 2012)

Hi, just googled to see what they look like out of interest.

http://www.all-about-the-bike.co.uk...k---fully-assembled--free-delivery-4988-p.asp

2011 model and no idea about the credibility of the seller, but cant see anything else.


----------



## Chris Harris (27 Aug 2012)

Hi Rhiannon,

I am about to put a Debutante 2007 model in two-tone pink on Ebay. Its been used for no more than about 50 miles so in near new conditon.

(Google found your post when I did a search to get some idea of what it might be worth so I registered with this site to reply to your post).

The bike is located near Guildford in Surrey.

Chris


----------

